# Laparscopic Removal of Filshie clips



## dpetersen (Jun 14, 2013)

Surgery question:  Laparscopic resection of Filshie clips from the fallopian tubes.  What code do I use?  There isn't a laparscopic code for the removal or even a laparscopic removal of foreign body.


----------

